# What flavor of VNC do you like?



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well, after playing around with an application called TightVNC that another member recommended (thanx John), I started looking into the other flavors of VNC available.

A very good page listing different flavors of VNC is www.darkage.co.uk/links.htm 
(RealVNC (the firt link) is listed as being old, but was updated on 5 March 2003, so it won't matter which one you download.

Anyway, I have opted to not use TightVNC, as the graphics are abyssmal. RealVNC has much better graphics on it, and I will use it till more bugs are worked out of the latest VNC offering. I was looking ofr a version of eSVNC, which allows File Transfer, but it's site is down. The guy who created that version has teamed up with another VNC guru and are working on

UltraVNC which is combining most of the functionality of Real, Tight, eS, and Vdacc, plus loads more.

You can get their beta versions from that site, but I'll wait till it gets better, unless someone else has heard that it is well worth the chance!

Looks to be a real treat!!

Enjoy!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

*bump*


Anyone know where I can actually get a hold of eSVNC? As I said, their site is down.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Come on guys, anyone?


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

Ultra VNC with the drivers is the best.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

any negative effects you have noticed?

It purports to do it all, but is stillin testing, which is why I have been sceptical.

Thanx for any info.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well, gotta say, after using eSvnc for the last month, i have not been too happy.

eSvnc craps out at the worst times,andnot just the viewer, but the server hangs, and you can't stop the service, or even kill it. You need to reboot your system to get it started again.


So, I am trying UltraVNC. Dear sweet jesus!!!!!

this thing is a limo compared to the mini of esvnc!!!


Great handling, better speeds, sturdier


I'd recommend anyone wanting a little more out of VNC to give Ultra a spin.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

And we would find that where?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Why, the obvious place . . .


my first post above!!


----------



## gtsquirrel (Jul 16, 2003)

I just installed the UltraVNC package on my Windows XP box. I was hoping to run it as a service that normal users could not stop, but when I try the "Services" management utility, I cannot find an entry for UltraVNC. Any clues what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Did you uninstall all other versions of vnc first? Ultra uses the same VNC Server name as the others.

Also, Ultra runs so much faster, has better graphics, but the file transfer tends to lock up the vnc server on the receiving end.

too many start and stops, as well as reboots made me change back to standard WinVNC till Ultra gets more bugs worked out.


----------



## gtsquirrel (Jul 16, 2003)

This installation will be for a school where the administrator needs to occassionally check up on what students are doing on the machine(s). I was going to run UltraVNC as a view-only configured service based on a specific password. (Plus uninstall the client viewer so only the teacher(s) can use the program.)

Thanks for the help, though!

chris


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Howdy all!!

I just wanted to update you on the latest release of UltraVNC!!

File Transfer in this thing is a dream!!

No quirkiness after running it for the last week!

It's definitely worth getting!


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw the same thread from johnwill also and gave tight a try as (at that time) it seemed to be his first choice but soon dropped it for ultra as it has the file transfer facility which I realy wanted, was using ver 1.10 since seeing that thread and wasnt aware of the update until I saw this thread D Tnx Randy) and to be honest I feel the difference is 10fold , graphics seem far supperior, and only the slightest of delay between mouse movement and remote desktop, file transfer also seems to have improved. I use this on my 4 pc network at home (well, who wants to run from room to room ) and hooking up with friends and family. The only slight gripe I would have about it, is, I would like to be able to minimise the chat screen to continue access to remote desktop instead of having to close it, But for that price D its free) who can really complain 

Cheers 
XbrvhrtX


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

I like RealVNC. http://www.realvnc.com Best of all, it's free!


----------



## DKY (Apr 2, 2005)

not sure how well this thread is being followed still but I installed ultravnc on my machine and tried doing a filetransfer by right clicking the top bar in the viewer and going to filetransfer. It tells me that filetransfer is not enabled. I can't find any any documentation on how to set up filetransfer on this thing anywhere on the net. I love RealVNC but it doesnt have filetransfer and thought I'd try ultra to get the filetransfer thing going on. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

On a Windows machine I like TightVNC, on Ubuntu I use what it comes with, which I believe is a RealVNC varient implimented into it, I might be wrong though


----------



## CRemedies (Jul 20, 2003)

Another VNC program that no one mentioned is Helpdesk VNC. It works through firewalls and routers and requires no configuration on the customers side. Just click and connect! It is super fast and has never locked up on me.


----------

